# Prägeschrift in Metall



## Bolli (28. April 2004)

Ich wollte fragen ob jemand weiss wie man solch einen Effekt von Prägeschrift in einem 3D-Metallhintergrund hinbekommt. Siehe Bild. 

Muss der Hintergrund als Rohling schon vorhanden sein oder bekommt man das auch mit normalen Werkzeugen hin ? 

;-)


----------



## extracuriosity (28. April 2004)

Also die Metalltextur sieht für mich nach einem ganz simpen Verlauf aus. Damit ist die Grundform gefüllt worden.


----------



## Tastatur-Kriegerin (28. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von extracuriosity _
> *Also die Metalltextur sieht für mich nach einem ganz simpen Verlauf aus. Damit ist die Grundform gefüllt worden. *



Da geb ich dir vollkommen Recht... vielleicht etwas abgeflachte Kanten oder Schein nach außen. Diese Blendeffekte kriegst du unter Filtern (Renderingfilter, Blendenflecke) hin. Einfach mal probieren!


----------



## Bolli (28. April 2004)

Sieht ja super aus. Ich muss sagen ich bin noch grosse Anfängerklasse. Wenn ich einen Farbverlauf umsetze erscheint er nicht in der Mitte hell sondern halt von oben nach unten dunkel zu hell. Wie bekommt man diese Form mit den abgerundeten Enden und der Schattierung. 

Könnte man den Banner mal Schritt für Schritt nachvollziehen. Wenn ich es einmal durchgezogen habe komme ich damit klar. 

Wäre lieb. ;-) Aller Anfang ist schwer.


----------



## extracuriosity (28. April 2004)

Den Verlauf kriegst du hin, indem du ihn folgendermassen anlegst:
Farbe(1) bei 0%
Farbe(2) bei 50%
Farbe(1) bei 100%

Die Form einfach mit dem "abgerundetes Rechteckwerkzeug" (langer Klick auf das normale Rechteck bzw. Kreiswerkzeug). Dann oben den gewünschten Radius einstellen. Das ganze machst du auf eine eigene Ebene, die du mit gedrückter STRG Taste anklickst (dann ist alles darin ausgewählt). Dann machst du den Verlauf drauf und fertig. Alternativ kannst du das auch mit dem Ebenenstil Verlaufsüberlagerung erreichen. Dafür muss dein Verlauf allerdings vorher gespeichert werden.

Um den Schatten zu machen, such mal hier im Forum nach *"Schlagschatten"* und *"abgeflachte Kante und Relief"*


----------



## Senfdose (28. April 2004)

Nun gut dem allbekannten Metallhintergrund wurde gerade erklärt ! Schrift drüber Ebene von  >der Schrift duplizieren (Ebenen Schrift sollten jetzt 2mal vorhanden sein )   untere Schrift in den Fülloptionen für die Ebene auf >Abgeflachte Kante und Relief und die obere Schriftebene auf >Schatten nach innen !


----------



## d-minded (28. April 2004)

Warum machst du da 2 Ebenen? Man kann doch auch beide Effekte auf einer Ebene anwenden, oder?


----------



## Senfdose (28. April 2004)

Jau > Stimmt !


----------



## ShadowMan (28. April 2004)

Hi!

Vielleicht hilft dir das auch noch weiter:
klick 

Finde jedenfalls, dass das Ergebnis dort besser ausschaut als der Verlauf-Chrombutton 

Prägeschrift kann man übrigens wunderbar mit PhotoImpact machen, falls du es besitzen solltest.


Liebe Grüße,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## Bolli (10. Mai 2004)

Besten Dank nochmal an alle. Hat mir super geholfen.


----------

